# I've gone numb to him. Now what?



## healingme (Aug 21, 2010)

I moved out about a month ago and spent the first week basically crying my heart out or staring at the walls. Every time I thought of him I felt depressed and could honestly say I still loved him. 

I started seeing a counsellor last weekend and will see her about every 3 weeks (as I can't afford more). I am approaching this from a 'who am I?' angle, with a holistic style. I also re-started yoga classes with a really wonderful teacher who is very nurturing and careful with me. She is in tune with what my body and I need right now, which is great because I'll just let her guide me through. I am dealing with this in a mind-body-spirit way and it feels like the right way to do it.

Now I can't feel anything toward him at all. Is this just a stage? Is it a sign that it is well and truly over? Although it bothers me that my feelings have switched off, it doesn't upset me because there are no feelings to upset. I am numb and confused. That's about it. There's not even any anger any more. So, am I over it? Or am I merely in the deceptively calm 'eye of the storm'?


----------



## separatedmomof3 (Oct 6, 2010)

I would say after a mont there is no way you can be over it. I don't know how long you were married but I just can't see being over it in a month.

Good luck to you!


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

Numbness could last a long time or not. When I was going through all the grieving stages (6 months and feeling better every day  ), I would jump from on to the other. 

At times I would feel numb but I think it was just that I was overwhelmed and tired of thinking and suffering all the time. After some days, the pain would come back but every time this happened the hurting time would be less and less. This process is normal, and the day will come when the pain will last minutes, or even seconds and you will jerk back yourself into reality instead of drowning in the sea of your own misery.

Give it time, you won't get over your spouse in weeks. Like I said before, search my posts starting from April this year I was completely shattered into little tiny pieces and didn't see the point on living honestly it's October and I feel grrrrrreat. Nothing lasts forever.


----------

